# Walking On The Roof



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

As my signature indicates we are the proud owners of a 26RKS. There is no ladder up to the roof. I'm wondering if it's okay for me to be on the roof. If I walk up there will it cause leaks later on ?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

montanabound said:


> As my signature indicates we are the proud owners of a 26RKS. There is no ladder up to the roof. I'm wondering if it's okay for me to be on the roof. If I walk up there will it cause leaks later on ?


I would not stand up and walk on the roof. I have done modifcations on my fans and have been on the roof.

However, I spread out my weight by sliding around on my butt and working on my knees.

Make for drity clothes, but that's a lot better than a hole in the roof.

Dan


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm thinking if I had a piece of plywood and used it to distribute my weight that that would be less stressful on the roofing material.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

montanabound said:


> I'm thinking if I had a piece of plywood and used it to distribute my weight that that would be less stressful on the roofing material.


That would be helpful. Just be careful that the plywood edges don't dig into the roofing material and cause a leak.

Even then, I would not stand on the roof unless you were sure the plywood spanned a could of trusses. Too much down force on one area.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

montanabound said:


> I'm thinking if I had a piece of plywood and used it to distribute my weight that that would be less stressful on the roofing material.


Yes always use plywood to sit on when working on the roof

Don


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

One other question while I have you guys attention......lol. If I do make a boo boo and punch a hole in the roof what kind of patching materials are out there to fix it ?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Like others said, crawl on your butt or use plywood to distribute your weight. Do yourself a favor and try real hard not to punch a hole through the roof.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

montanabound said:


> One other question while I have you guys attention......lol. If I do make a boo boo and punch a hole in the roof what kind of patching materials are out there to fix it ?


Bubble gum. Just be sure and chew all the flavor out of it first.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I may be off the wall here, but during my pdi I specifically asked the service manager if these were 'walk-on' roofs on the ob's. He told me they are, and they frequently walk on them at the dealership in the winter to shovel the snow off of them. I have walked on mine, but just as a precaution I try to keep on the trusses as much as possible.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

When considering walking on the roof I'd just use common sense. The plywood idea is great and you definately don't want to make a hole in the roof. But you need to consider your weight.

I decided that it would be an expensive risk for me to be on the roof and paid about $15 more to have my Max Air vent installed by the dealer. The Tech that installed them couldn't have been heavior that 150#.

They did a great mind and bought some piece of mind.

Mike


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used plywood when I put my Max Air vents on and I Also notice I had A alot of foot Prints on mine when I bought it But it is better to save than to be sorry.

Good Luck
Willie


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been on my roof twice; I weigh 190. Once to install the maxxairs, and once to install a satelite. I went barefoot to avoid my shoes or somthing on them poking a hole in the roof, and it made it easier to feel the trusses. I try to stay on the trusses when walking, but I sit or lay wherever I need to in order to reach my work. The trusses are approx 2 ft apart, and there is one on both sides of all the factory openings (roof vents, AC, shower skylight).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I walk on ours quite a bit. When I wash the trailer I start on the roof and work my way down, helps keep the black streaks down. Gives me a chance to inspect the roof sealant around the fixtures at the same time. I wear boat shoes and walk on the trusses also the roof is very solid around the AC Definitely stay away from the front where the roof meets the front panel, there's no support there. Main thing is be careful up there and if you're the least bit uncomfortable about it, go buy a 10 foot step ladder and you will be able to reach most of the roof from that.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

montanabound,

The Outback travel trailer roofs are not designed for 'walking on' in the sense that many trailers are. It is my understanding that the Outback fifth wheel trailers are a different story.

In any case, I would avoid being up there as much as possible. If you are, use very soft shoes with rounded edges on the soles, and restrict you weight to over the trusses (they will be obvious when you get up there). If you can not stay on a truss, use a piece of plywood to spread your weight over at least two trusses. Again, be careful of the edges of the plywood.

If you do happen to punch a hole through the roof, it is likely do be roughly the diameter of you foot and leg, in which case a 'patch' would not be practical!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I use a 10' ladder and a telescoping RV brush to wash the roof.

Stay off unless you really need to be be up there for an inspection or repair. Like others have said keep your weight on the roof supports or use a 4x4' square of plywood to spread out your weight.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I use a 10' ladder and a telescoping RV brush to wash the roof.
> 
> Stay off unless you really need to be be up there for an inspection or repair. Like others have said keep your weight on the roof supports or use a 4x4' square of plywood to spread out your weight.


Exactly what I do too. Only go on the roof to install vent covers and inspections.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just washed the Outback the other day...what a job! whew! We have our 24' boat parked right next to the Outback, so I can get up on the boat and reach most of the top of the TT to scrub...The ladder is a major PITA but what else are ya gonna do?







The thought of getting on top of the Outback without guard rails gives me the willies










Guess I need a longer telescoping brush handle
Dawn sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the same telescoping handle I bought to paint my hall ceilings.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> I just washed the Outback the other day...what a job! whew! We have our 24' boat parked right next to the Outback, so I can get up on the boat and reach most of the top of the TT to scrub...The ladder is a major PITA but what else are ya gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't need to actually wash the roof often, just hose it off when you wash the camper. I only scrub it about twice a year. So long as you blast out the gutters with the hose you will keep the black streaks to a minimum


----------

